# Failed ivf in need of some inspiration



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi girls, just had a BFN on 10th DEC with my first attempt at ivf,feeling like our dreams are slipping away of having a child,the problem we now face is financial, we just managed to save enough for this TX and don't have any money to fund another, and as i am almost 41, time is running out for us also, looking for any success stories on successful pg over 40 to give me the jolt i need and see if we can sweet talk bank manager  but with both of us only working parttime it doesn't look very hopeful for us, we are just heartbroken.

thankyou for reading my post any replies would be very much appreciated. xxx


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

I fell pregnant naturall after failed cycle at 40 - couple of months later.  I just had sucessfully cycle at 41 but miscarried recently at 3 months.  There is hope have you considered going aboard where it is cheaper - many girls including me use Reprofit.  Alternatively have you considered DEIVF?  Not sure if this helps, but sending you hug.  Bron


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there - so sorry to hear about your BFN  - it is always heart breaking.

As you can see from my profile I had 4 BFNs and was successful on my 5th attempt - I am 38, so not far off 40! However I just wanted to let you know that I just met up with one of my cycle buddies this afternoon - she is 42 and has just had a gorgeous little boy on her 3rd IVF attempt, so don't give up hope.

Also - have you checked out the over 40s board for more inspiration http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=163.0

Karenanna xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have had two cycles 1st one cancelled before ec and 2nd went really well but still got a bfn. With 3rd I have just started so was only a week from failed 
cycle I have actually found it better that I am back on treatment 

Good luck, keep your positive thoughts up even though I know its a very differcult time x x x x


----------

